# South Georgia Still Hunting (Camden County)



## Pine Ridge (Apr 15, 2012)

We will have openings for the 2014-2015 hunting season. We have about 1700 acres of still hunting. Maximum number of members is 15. We have a camp with running water and electricity with RV hookups available. We are a family oriented club that has been under QDM for 6 years. WE have many established food plots and feed year round. We have deer, hog, and turkey. Dues are $700. If you're interested in a great club with lots of potential, please call Roger at 912-674-5750.


----------



## SWAMP HUNTER 44 (Apr 21, 2012)

whats the rules


----------



## CCROLAND (Apr 24, 2012)

I called and left you a message. Please call me back, 912-576-8001.


----------



## DieHardDad (Nov 5, 2012)

E-mail sent.


----------



## skippygus73 (Nov 7, 2012)

Any spots left?  Very interested.


----------



## MackUSCG (Feb 8, 2013)

Sent you an email as per our phone conversation today!  Thanks for talking with me.

Dennis


----------



## Pine Ridge (Feb 21, 2013)

We will have openings for the 2014-2015 year. Contact me if interested.
Roger


----------



## DieHardDad (Feb 21, 2013)

Message sent to ya Roger.


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 22, 2013)

where is the club located. ive got a place on hwy 259 just north of woodbine?


----------



## fixin2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey Pine Ridge, I may be interested. How close to Cabin Bluff is this property? I've been hunting very close to there the past two years on some private property and I really would like to join a camp in that area. Thanks in advance for any info.

Fixin2


----------



## Pine Ridge (Feb 28, 2013)

we are probably 20 miles north of Cabin Bluff.


----------



## Baxley88 (Mar 1, 2013)

To all that are inquiring about Pine Ridge Hunting club. This is an awesome piece of property and plenty of game sign.  I joined this year and Roger and Fritz are great guys.  I can't wait to do some quality hunting this year. Thanks again Roger for the invitation.


----------



## rance56 (Mar 1, 2013)

are there many hogs


----------



## Pine Ridge (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm sure we're like most clubs in South Georgia located near the river. We have lots of hogs.


----------



## Pine Ridge (Mar 6, 2013)

Please find us on FaceBook. We have lots of pictures posted.


----------



## gibby37 (Mar 15, 2013)

do u have any openings left for 2013-14 season? i am interested and have possibly myself and 2 others. live in florida


----------



## CodyBRedSox (Mar 19, 2013)

Sounds like a well run club.....are there any openings left? I've been looking for a club with a QDM program. Are you listed on Facebook as Pine Ridge?


----------



## Pine Ridge (Jan 16, 2014)

Just wanted to bump this up. We will have a couple of openings for the 2014-2015 season. Will update my post with new pictures soon.


----------



## pkp851 (Feb 19, 2014)

How close are you to Waverly?


----------



## cr4zygui (Feb 20, 2014)

You have plenty of hogs?


----------



## skippygus73 (Feb 24, 2014)

Still intrested.


----------



## Pine Ridge (Feb 27, 2014)

We are 10 miles from Waverly.


----------



## skippygus73 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sent ya a PM back.


----------



## Bobbyson32 (Mar 30, 2014)

would like to know more if any open and where is the club at I live in fla im looking


----------



## brownie0415 (Apr 25, 2014)

Do you still have openings? If so, would I be able to schedule a tour of your property?


----------



## steve j (May 1, 2014)

how far are you from brooks county are you sound like a nice club


----------



## terry south (May 8, 2014)

Hi Roger, do you still have openings in your club.we are two fla.hunters .please call  and let me know.
thank you terry south  321-508-0513


----------



## steve j (May 9, 2014)

still interested can you let me know were you club is located I am in barney am don't like to drive to far had clubs 4 hours away and hard to make it there I am not a brown is down guy I have big deer on my own land boy shout a 13point last year and we let 3 eights walk as well as a bunch of litter ones just like hunting different areas.


----------



## High Center (Aug 5, 2014)

I may have missed this in earlier postings and if so I'm apologize. Are there still openings for the 14-15 season and how much are first year dues?

Thanks-


----------

